# Matching sub woofer for CSS SD12 ?



## NJW (Apr 13, 2010)

I built a ported sub woofer a few years back using the CSS SD12. I would like to build another one, but the SD12 is no longer available. Any suggestions for another subwoofer to match closely to the SD12, would be greatly appreciated. The specs for the SD12 are:

Fs 23.3 Hz
Re 3.6 ohms
Qts .387
Qms 2.87
Qes .447
Sd 490 cm^2
Vas 83.3 liters
BL 14.6 N/A
Xmax 19.5 mm one way
Continuous Power 500W


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The shiva has specs that are very similar. 

http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=693


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The CSS TRIO12 is a direct replacement for the SD12 in the 500 watt input range.


----------



## NJW (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> The CSS TRIO12 is a direct replacement for the SD12.


Thanks Mike. MY SD12 is in a ported 4 cubic foot cabinet. If I used the Quartet 12 (Trio12) or the Trio12,Apr15 kit, it should match fairly well?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the tuning frequency of your 4 cu.ft. box and what are you powering the sub with?


----------



## NJW (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> What is the tuning frequency of your 4 cu.ft. box and what are you powering the sub with?


I am not sure what the tuning frequency is, used the plans from CSS. The sub is powered with a LT350 plate amp.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's comparison of the 2 subs in 4 cu.ft tuned to 21 hz with 500 watts and a HPF at 18 hz. You could swap out the SD12 for the TRIO12 and never tell the difference. Build an identical box to what you have now and you'll have a matching sub. 

What size porting does your current sub have?


----------



## NJW (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Here's comparison of the 2 subs in 4 cu.ft tuned to 21 hz with 500 watts and a HPF at 18 hz. You could swap out the SD12 for the TRIO12 and never tell the difference. Build an identical box to what you have now and you'll have a matching sub.
> 
> What size porting does your current sub have?
> 
> View attachment 20817


Thanks for the help Mike. The ports on my current sub are : 2 ports, each 17" long, with a ID of 3 inches.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If they are flared ports then the tuning is 21.5 hz. Two 3" ports have a bit more area then a single 4" port, you'd be good with a 500 watt amp with a Hi-Pass filter at 18 hz.


----------



## NJW (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> If they are flared ports then the tuning is 21.5 hz. Two 3" ports have a bit more area then a single 4" port, you'd be good with a 500 watt amp with a Hi-Pass filter at 18 hz.


Yes, the ports are flared. Was wondering if I should get something like a Behringer ep2000 or a Peavy IPR 1600 to power both subs. I can pull the LT350 out of the SD12 enclosure. The LT350 is in its own sealed enclosure on the sub cabinet.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As long as you use a Hi-Pass filter at 18 hz you should be fine. The Reckhorn B2 from CSS will do the job.


----------



## NJW (Apr 13, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> As long as you use a Hi-Pass filter at 18 hz you should be fine. The Reckhorn B2 from CSS will do the job.


Thanks Mike for the information. Will probably be going with the Trio12.


----------

